# Colnago Tecnos questions



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

am building one up for my wife (49C w 51.5 TT) and am making sure on Fork Rake and Seatpost size. Any help appreciated, have a 27.2 Campy and it appears tight (don't want to force it) is it 27.0? and I have the original steel fork but am considering replacing w/ Carbon (heresy I know) should I stay w/ the steel (she's no racer) or which Nag fork is better recommended?
thx

atp


----------



## russw19 (Nov 27, 2002)

atpjunkie said:


> am building one up for my wife (49C w 51.5 TT) and am making sure on Fork Rake and Seatpost size. Any help appreciated, have a 27.2 Campy and it appears tight (don't want to force it) is it 27.0? and I have the original steel fork but am considering replacing w/ Carbon (heresy I know) should I stay w/ the steel (she's no racer) or which Nag fork is better recommended?
> thx
> 
> atp


Every Colnago I have ever owned or worked on all used a 27.2 post. If you have one, take a flex-hone to the inside of the tube, clean it all out, put some fresh grease in and put the post in. If it's a used bike, it is possible that someone put the wrong size post in before and just clamped down on the binder bolt. But I would be pretty positive it's 27.2. 

As for the fork.. I LOVE the ride of the straight blade Precisa steel fork. I think they are the best forks on the market and I don't give a damn that they are 600+ grams. The ride of them is better than any carbon fork I have ever riden. Well maybe with one exception and that was the Kestrel EMS fork with the Ti steerer that I just thought was dreamy smooth. But I would fully suggest a Precisa straight blade fork, fully chromed... nothing looks or rides as nice in my opinon.

Russ


----------



## boneman (Nov 26, 2001)

*Concur with Russ19*

I have a Tecnos and the seatpost is 27.2. It was in the EL-OS version and the Tecnos 2000 version (tubesets). I went through the same issue regarding the fork but end up sticking with the steel Precisa fork. It's an excellent fork, stable and comfortable.


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

*thx*

cool Record Ti will work. Frame is brand NOS, doesn't even have cable guides or wheel dropout adjuster screws mounted yet. I'll post pix when done. Will have to go non-chrome as my wives fork is in matching red. Bike has been a 'get a great deal' and take you time project, here's the spec
Nag Tecnos rare all Red w/ chrome stays and head tube lugs.
Precisa Fork 1" threadless
King headset ( 1 of only 2 non-Italian parts)
Record 10 Ergos, rear mech. brakes
Chorus 10 Crank, F braze on mech and BB.
TTT Zepp Stem 100 , Easton Bar (sorry had it laying around)
Proton Wheels
White Hoskar Saddle, White Bar Tape and White Cable Housing
Modern Classic
I'll post pix on completion
'now is that love or what?


----------

